# Mix Breed



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Weird Question. I have a bunch of female bettas, unsure of exact breed. I think mainly Vail.

I was hoping to breed bettas and realized that my male is a crown tail.

Will he not breed with my females because they may not be Crown? I read a good article about colors and how mixing colors will produce mutts, but what about mixing crown tail with non crown females?

BETTA BOY


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Just because the female is a CT doesn't mean that the male won't spawn with her. Tail-types don't really matter.

You will mainly get messy Combtails, I believe. It will take a few spawns to un-mess the finnage (Sorry, couldn't find the right words. >.<)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

agreed with bettaslave! also its veil=P


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah it can be done but it's generally not a great idea to just mix tail types like that. It creates messy mutt like bettas that are hard to adopt out/sell. If you are determined on breeding pet store bettas then I would suggest you invest in a VT male at least. I don't really care whether you breed your pet store bettas or not, but please do it responsibly.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mixing anything with Crowntails is generally not a good idea. I can't tell you how many obvious VT/CT crosses I've seen that looked so ratty you would have thought it was a VT that tail bites. People look at fancy halfsuns and think how pretty they are but it takes a LOT of very selective breeding to get a fish like that.

IMO if you want to breed your CT get a CT female or get a VT male for your VT females. I won't comment on my position on breeding pet store fish because I'm starting to feel like a broken record when it comes to this forum.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

true !!!

1fish2fish and doggyhog said all there is to say. 

just dont mix breeds!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I also don't agree with breeding pet store bettas. Thousands of bettas sit on store shelves dying because no one wants them. Why would anyone go out of their way to buy the same betta from you that they can easily get in the store? Pet store bettas are often unhealthy and past their breeding prime--you don't know their genetic history, so you can't accomplish any real goal with breeding them. Breeding is very expensive, it's not something the average person can do and do well, and it is irresponsible to simply throw two fish together just because you like how they look. That is the same as picking up two mutts from the city pound and breeding them because they look sort of similar and kind of pretty. If you can't afford to get a high quality pair from a breeder whose genetic history has been documented, then you can't afford to breed bettas at all. 

I highly encourage you to browse around this section and look at the opinions on this matter that have already been stated. I also encourage you to understand that you don't have to breed bettas in order to love them and be a part of this hobby. Breeding low quality pet store bettas does nothing but perpetuate the same kind of mass produced fish that die every day on store shelves. If you love these fish, it would be better for you to pour your resources into rescuing homeless fish at your shelter, on your local craigslist, or freecycle, or kijiji.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is my opinion only....
I am on the other side and feel that there is nothing wrong with breeding pet store or wal-mart bettas or Bettas in general.

Nothing wrong with mixing tail type-but be aware you may not find a market for them and you can end up with lots of unwanted fish of no value in the beginning.

It is important to know and understand the Betta standards- you want your Breeders that meets the IBC standards and pick mates to improve on each others faults.

You can buy an expensive betta and still not know anything about its back ground or genetic history and not know what you will get from spawns just as you do from pet shop bettas.

You can buy bettas from a breeder and continue their line, but what fun is that...anybody can do it....

To create your own line takes work and dedication, you need a plan and idea of what you want to create, how do you think we got what we have today.... experimental breeding of color and tail types.

Yes, many bettas will die in the process and you have to cull hard and if you can't do that...then yes, get the pricey betta from a breeder with know lines and continue that breeders line so you know what you are going to get and the market to sell them in.

Breeding bettas can be easy or complex as you make it. It can cost you lots of money and time if you want it to. You can go large scale or small scale....have a plan, do your research and talk with as many breeders that are not pushing their own lines for re-sale that you can.

What is important is to know what you are getting yourself into and how far you are willing to go and understand that if you are a soft heart and unwilling or unable to cull (kill) fish or fry...you shouldn't be breeding anything live, because that is part of any breeding program especially if you are working on your own line.

Above all, breed responsible and enjoy the hobby of fish keeping

To be a great fish keeper you don't have to breed fish and you should not feel pressure from others that you are any less of a fish keeper just because you don't breed....its not for everyone......

But it can be great fun, experience and give you a better understanding and appreciation of the species or any fish species you choose to breed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> This is my opinion only....
> I am on the other side and feel that there is nothing wrong with breeding pet store or wal-mart bettas or Bettas in general.
> 
> Nothing wrong with mixing tail type-but be aware you may not find a market for them and you can end up with lots of unwanted fish of no value in the beginning.
> ...


well said now that you say that i wanna breed lol but im going to wait till im a little more experienced wit bettas and their behavior before i do anything like that


----------

